# Cages/Indoor Aviary in an apartment?!



## Tyrannica (May 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

I work at my local Humane Society and we got a pigeon in this weekend I happily took in to my home. He's a little nippy but happily talks to me and loooves sitting at the window (great weather for it).

Unfortunately the cage he came in needs to be replaced by me, asap. He came in a guinea pig cage I put fresh accomodations in asap, however I am having trouble deciding on his big upgrade, as I live in a 2br apartment.

I want to give him bigger space soon, however looking at all these lofts is pretty overwhelming! Our diningroom is unused and I need something that can be moved without too much 'permanence.' if that makes any sense. I'd happily buy a LARGE cage, or build one, it just needs to fit in my home!


Does anyone have some tips? Should I just buy a large parrot cage, or build my own? I would be happy to build a long flight cage I just have no idea were to start - chicken wire, wood, doors, shelves or branches?! 

I have had alot of birds before but this is my first pigeon. He is a sweety and beautiful and I want to give him a great home (with me ) and hope to get a huge outdoor aviary when we buy a house in a year or two.

Thanks in advance

Of course, here are some pictures. Dont mind his cage.. That is a pic the night i took him home 

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m76/nysfw/pidgie.jpg <- this is a huge pic so youll have to click ><


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Tyrannica

Just want to say hello and welcome to the forum. Your new pigeon is really beautiful and I'm very glad you rescued it and want to keep it. They are wonderful birds. 

I can't really help you with info on indoor cages since our pigeons stay in outdoor aviaries but we have many members who do keep pigeons in their home and hopefully they will be on later. You may want to go to the top of the screen and click on search and put in "cages". I know there have been many threads on this subject.

Have you named your new friend yet?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20453

There may be an idea on this thread for ya.


----------



## Tyrannica (May 8, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Tyrannica
> 
> Just want to say hello and welcome to the forum. Your new pigeon is really beautiful and I'm very glad you rescued it and want to keep it. They are wonderful birds.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, I'll definatley search around. I just mainly want something he can actually fully stretch out in and have more than 2 places to stand.

We dont really have a name for him yet, but we call him "Pidgie" (the pokemon.. we are kids at heart).


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

If you are going to keep pidgie permanaently inside you will need a bigger cage so pidgie cag fly a bit and spred its wings. if you are allowing it to fly in yr room then a smaller cage should be ok but should pidgie should be able to spred its wings


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Tyrannica,

In the following link to a previous thread, post #3 contains a link which will take you to our member Turkey's (Julie's) webshots that contain pictures of a homemade indoor cage that's very nice.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10500

And here is a link to a more recent thread....post #1 shows a very nice commercial ferret cage that could be simply modified for a pet pigeon/pigeons...I'm not sure how pricey something like this would be though.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19510

Good luck with your new friend....

Linda


----------

